
SBCL: The Ultimate Assembly Code Breadboard (2014) - Tomte
https://www.pvk.ca/Blog/2014/03/15/sbcl-the-ultimate-assembly-code-breadboard/
======
gue5t
See also "Coq: The world's best macro assembler?":
[http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/people/nick/coqasm.pd...](http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/people/nick/coqasm.pdf)

------
dang
Discussed at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7408807](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7408807).

